# Murray Co. & Whitfield Co.



## HuntFan (Oct 16, 2014)

What are you guys seeing?


----------



## southernforce7 (Oct 16, 2014)

I've seen 2 120's class bucks, along with a few smaller ones. Shot one 8 pt, and a doe. Havent been since opening weekend though. I'm going this saturday, hoping for another buck


----------

